

Ask YC: Do you write essays in VIM? - mk

I primarily use VIM as my editor of choice, and am quite comfortable editing code in it. What I almost never use it for is writing long essays. Sometimes I will put some quick notes down, but almost always switch to something like neo office to finish it up. So my question is, if you use it, what kind of setup makes things easier for long essay writing?
======
bcater
LaTeX is the way to go.

~~~
sharpshoot
As Brad, is unlikely to pimp it, I will instead. Check out his creation
MonkeyTex (<http://monkeytex.com>).

Makes LaTeX document creation (and collaboration) easy.

------
apgwoz
No, I use emacs.

~~~
airhadoken
I used a lot of LaTeX in XEmacs in grad school. Now I've really taken to LyX
for shorter documents. This is really not the kind of thing you move into
*Office to pretty up afterwards, though. Once you make your PS or PDF, that's
supposed to be it, but that's how I like it.

If you want to do really long essays (greater than 15 pages, say), I really
recommend something based on parsing a markup language (TeX/LaTeX/troff/lout)
because they're then easier to compartmentalize into multiple files and the
numbering of sections and figures is automatic.

